# Ladino: Funtas de hondor



## norelationtomrs

Hola,

Estoy tratando de traducir una cancion que de verdad esta escrito en Ladino (no en espanol).


Aqui estan las frases que me dan problemas:

1) siete funtas de hondor
2) ke m'engluta peshe preto

My attempts:
1) seven fountains of waves?
2) may it fill me with fresh fish

Son de la cancion: Ija Mia (una cancion sefardia).

Gracias,
David


----------



## Qua

Yo no sé , pero , puede ser :

              Siete juntas de honor ,
               que me engullen pese a apretar.

He pensado otra posible tradución .

*                         Siete puntas de honor que me engullen pese a apretar.*

¿De paso me podrías dejar ver el poema de castellano antiguo ( judeoespañol , sefardi o Ladino)?


----------



## David

at a depth (hondor) of 7 puntas ? (first letter perhaps the letter pey with a dot, not fey), 

black fish (pexe preto, pez prieto) gobbles me up---?


----------



## Qua

¿Qué es eso de pescado negro? ¿ A qué te refieres?
¿Y qué le pasa a al preimera letra pey?¿Y qué es lo de pey?
Y hondor lo dices por hondo ¿no?


----------



## David

No te enojes. Ladino es dialecto español pero se escribe con el abecedario hebreo. pey (p) y fey (f) anteriormente se representaban con una sola letra. En tiempos modernos la p se distingue de la f con un puntito en el medio. Las dos letras, fey sin el punto, y pey con él, son las letras efe y pe. Yo no digo que se trate de pez negro, pero pexe me parece a pez y preto a prieto. hondor suena a hondo, pero también a hondura, o honda... Pero hay que tener presente que el idioma se escribía con otra ortografía, y que incluye muchos vocablos hebreos, moriscos-arabes, turcos, etc....


----------



## Qua

Qua said:


> ¿Qué es eso de pescado negro? ¿ A qué te refieres?
> ¿Y qué le pasa a al primera letra pey?¿Y qué es lo de pey?
> Y hondor lo dices por hondo ¿no?


 
Chiquillo , no me enojé  ( espero que tú tampoco ,David , por llamarte chiquillo por que es una expresión de mi tierra ) .Solo pregunto , solo quiero que me contestes y gracias si lo haces .

Gracias por la respuesta , entonces ¿cómo crees que se escribe en español actual ?


----------



## Outsider

norelationtomrs said:


> 1) siete funtas de hondor
> 2) ke m'engluta peshe preto



_Hondor_ I would reckon is akin to Spanish _hondura_ (depth).

_Funtas_ (_puntas_?) might be a unit of length, though I've never seen it before.

_Peshe preto_ is intriguingly similar to Portuguese _peixe preto_ (black fish).
So my guess would be:

Seven ? of depth
May a blackfish swallow me​


----------



## alexacohen

> Ija mia mi kerida, aman,
> no te eches a la mar,
> ke la mar'sta en fortuna,
> mira ke te va yevar.
> 
> — Ke me yeve i me traiga, aman,
> siete funtas de hondor.
> Ke m'engluta peshe preto
> para salvar del amor.


(Let the sea take me and carry me)
seven dephts down below.
Let a black fish swallow me

Outsider, it's galego-portugués-ladino


----------



## David

Gracias mil, alexa. Qué satisfacción saber que mi adivinación mal informada era un poco acertada!! Y todavía sospecho que "funtas" resulta de una confusión de las letras hebreas pey y fey, iguales de forma, pero no de pronunciación, en tiempos anteriores a los modernos, y por lo tanto debería ser "puntas".


----------



## alexacohen

David said:


> Gracias mil, alexa. Qué satisfacción saber que mi adivinación mal informada era un poco acertada!! Y todavía sospecho que "funtas" resulta de una confusión de las letras hebreas pey y fey, iguales de forma, pero no de pronunciación, en tiempos anteriores a los modernos, y por lo tanto debería ser "puntas".


¡Si he sido muy feliz traduciéndolo!
Me ha encantado encontrar el ladino aquí. Gracias a ti también, yo no puedo escribir hebreo.
Es probable que tengas razón, pero si traduzco "puntas" no soy capaz de encontrarle un sentido.
Sí se lo encuentro si me voy al galego, donde coexisten "afundir", "afondar", "afondir", "enfondir, "enfundir": meter en lo hondo, sumergir hasta el fondo. 
Y _"fundo,a": _profundo_._ Y la "d" y la "t" fonéticamente son afines.

¡Shalom!


----------



## Qua

A ver , el significado que yo le doy , alguién más puede participar si quiere a descifrar el poema , es:

 Hija mía mi querida ,
 no te eches a la mar ,
 que en la mar esta la fortuna ( la suerte o destino) ,
mira que te va a llevar  ( es el dialogo de la madre ).

Y la hija dice . Que me lleve y me traiga ,
 siete puntas de hondo (tiene la mar), 
que me engulla el pez negro ,
 para salvar al o el  amor .
Lo que no sé es lo que significa esto del aman. Alguno de ustedes me lo puede decir , gracias.


----------



## pickypuck

Qua said:


> que en la mar esta la fortuna ( la suerte o destino) ,


 
Según una traducción que he visto en Internet, esta parte sería "que la mar está fuerte". Mira lo que dice el DRAE:

*fortuna**.*

*6. *f. desus. *borrasca* (‖ tempestad del mar).



			
				Qua said:
			
		

> Lo que no sé es lo que significa esto del aman. Alguno de ustedes me lo puede decir , gracias.


 
Según la misma traducción, sería "pobrecita".

En cuanto al "peshe preto", la misma fuente da como traducción "pez oscuro". Si se busca "prieto" en el DRAE, la segunda entrada dice lo siguiente:

*prieto**, ta**.*

*2. *adj. Dicho de un color: Muy oscuro y que casi no se distingue del negro.

Quizás oscuro sea mejor término al dar más miedo ¿no?

Saludetes.


----------



## alexacohen

I didn't know it was translated in the net.

I chose "black" as a translation because in both galego and portugués "preto" means "black" and not "dark".
Ladino used many words from other languages, including portugués and galego, which were the languages used by the minstrels and troubadours of old instead of Spanish.

_"ke la mar'sta en fortuna",_ the tide is high, the sea is rough. It does not mean that she's going to find her luck in the sea.


----------



## Qua

Gracias a Alexacohen y a Pickypuck por auyudarme.

Gracias por ayudarme .

Me dado cuenta en el poema de que cuando se refiere al pez oscuro hace referencia a la muerte ¿Puede ser así?


----------



## alexacohen

Yes, it may. 
I kind of doubt she would survive after being swallowed by a black fish at the bottom of the sea. The only person known to have survived after such an ordeal was Jonah.


----------



## uighbhean

"preto" means black and "pexe" fish

"ke la mar esta en fortuna" means the sea is unpredictable

"estar en fortuna" to be exposed to the vagaries of chance


----------



## HUMBERT0

*Prieto *en México quiere decir moreno, obscuro o negro. P.ej. "nunca falta un prietito (negrito) en el arroz"
¿Mira que prieto estas!, no sales de playa. 

In Mexico Prieto means dark skin, dark, black.

Y entonces, ¿Qué es funtas?

Encontré esto:
*Fundo*: Medida superficial mexicana, para pueblo = 1200 x 1200 varas (la vara = 0,838 m).

Y
*Punto*: Antigua medida española equivalente a la 1/12 parte de una línea = 0,1612471 mm.
En Navarra = 0,151377 mm.

*Punto de zapatero*: Unidad empleada en la fabricación y venta de calzado, para medir la longitud interior de la piezas que forman cada par. Es la distancia existente entre dos rayas consecutivas del cartabón de los zapatos y equivale a la 2/3 parte de un centímetro.

Aquí


----------



## uighbhean

Prieto being equivalent to preto would represent a very common vowel shift occurence  between Ladino and Spanish, although it is usually found in Spanish radically changing verbs.

qu*ie*ro = k*e*ro

The Ladino form seems to be the more ancient of the two.

fundas probably came to represent the Ottoman nautical depth measurement of "pik" approx. 636m

Poetically translating "siete fundas de hondor", I would say

SEVEN LEAGUES BENEATH THE SEA
or
SEVEN LEAGUES IN DEPTH


----------



## Outsider

That makes a lot of sense! Notice that _*fonda*_ in modern Spanish can mean:



> tirachinas.
> 
> 1. m. Horquilla con mango a cuyos extremos se unen los de una goma para estirarla y disparar así piedrecillas, perdigones, etc.


Which also describes some instruments used to measure sea depth.


----------



## giorgiodieffe

El Ladino es una lengua muy arcaica, que conserva tratos italicos (los Judios de Espana fueron gente que se fue de Italia, en el momento de las grandes invasiones barbaricas, si es que hablaban originariamente un latin popular de Italia y no aquel de su nueva tierra, que, de todas formas, influenciò la evolucion sucesiva del romance...ver la caida de efe incial, que se sostituye con h-...caida parcial, porqué "funtas" conserva efe).

Todos los judios tienen un ADN que mantiene contactos con aquel de los italianos... por otra parte, el pueblo europeo con un ADN mas cerca al italiano es el portugues, porqué los portugueses actuales son una mezcla de judios y de romanizados, sea locales, que norteafricanos (por los segundos hay documentos antiguos comprobantes que repararon en Portugal, frente a las invasiones).
El motivo de la similitud del ADN es uno solo: los judios, antes de ir a Espana, eran esclavos, que se mezclaron con los exclavos y los amos romanos existentes en Italia por mas de tres siglos). Siendo asì, se comprende que originariamente hablaban un latin popular de Italia.

Dicho eso:

-pexe
la prononciacion es la misma del italiano "pesce" = pez

-preto
creo que venga de "(ad)pectoratus"...significa que se trata de un pez que acompana otros pezes mas grandes, limpiandolos (remora)...   y en este caso, que acompana la nave, comiendo la basura (tiburon).

- siete funtas de hondor
corresponde al italiano antiguo : "sette fonde di profondore", que significa "siete anclas de profundidad".
La "fonda" en italiano antiguo es el ancla.
En italiano moderno "nave alla fonda" corresponde a "nave ancorata in porto/in rada".

"Profondore" no se dice mas en italiano actual, pero la palabra "profondor/prufundur" existe en los dialectos neolatinos del Norte de Italia.

-que me engluta
corresponde al italiano moderno "che mi inghiotta"<ke me englutta (forma antigua)

Vedo che il dizionario portoghese conferma...non si tratta di "pesce nero", ma di "remora"

http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/peixe-preto/


----------

